
Is Sending Text Reminders Behavioral Economics? - tb5036t
https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-power-the-status-quo/201911/is-sending-text-reminders-behavioral-economics
======
goomba20
Is running regressions machine learning?

~~~
carlmr
I'd actually say yes to that.

------
inerte
Everything that's cool gets diluted and repackaged. Perhaps there's something
like euphemism treadmill when whatever could work as a marketing term gets
that treatment until it means nothing like the original.

------
blotter_paper
It's a clickbait-and-switch headline, here's the subheading:

> Due to some bait-and-switch, the label is increasingly losing its meaning.

